# Injector Pump Rebuilder



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We need to get an injector pump rebuilt for our JD450 Dozer. Don't have anyone local, will have to send it out. Anyone have a recommended shop? Thanks, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Dakota Diesel in Sioux Falls SD. Only people I trust with our pumps.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have heard of them stack.....I suppose someone else recommended them....maybe Cy or NDVA.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I use Southwest Fuel Injection in El Paso. Have had good luck with them. Turnaround time has been pretty quick, too.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We ended up going with Oregon Fuel Injection. They shipped a unit in, we changed over all our fittings etc with the old pump in hand--timed the pump and had a celebratory beer when the dozer fired up! Just gotta mail the core in for refund.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

stack em up said:


> Dakota Diesel in Sioux Falls SD. Only people I trust with our pumps.


I don't think anyone else is used around here.Is there even anyone else around here?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

> I don't think anyone else is used around here.Is there even anyone else around here?


There is a pump shop in Spencer IA, and there might be one in Sioux City IA, not sure. I had Midwest Fuel Injection do a Bosch p-pump some years ago.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Injectech diesel service in Northwood, Iowa 641-324-2010


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Well up to now I have never had a pump go bad on me YET! How did you know for sure it was the pump and not some thing else? Perhaps lift pump injector problems? Did this cause any engine damage? The guy down the block was rebuilding his engine. Because he said the injector pump went out and burned up piston is what he said. I better ask now so I know when this problem happens to me. Maybe can catch the problem before pump causes other problems.

Glad you got your machine back up and running! Hope you had more than just one beer! LOL


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We opened the timing port on the pump and had what looked like coffee grounds. That was actually an O ring. Plus the fact that the dozer would not run for more than a minute than stall, also my brother is a 30 year Cat mechanic and he said "it's probably your pump!" At first we had hoped for blocked fuel line or something less that $800.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

A diesel with a mechanical fuel system that runs poorly but doesn't smoke at all almost certainly has a pump problem. Injector problems often make a diesel smoke one way or another. And yes, injector problems can destroy pistons and cause expensive damage.

You got off easy for $800. I spent $1300 total to get a p-pump rebuilt.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Usually it's an injector that scores pistons. Spray pattern gets bad then it's not spraying in the power cell. Bad things generally happen then...


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Do you all run fuel cleaners every so many hours? I think I,M going to start.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> A diesel with a mechanical fuel system that runs poorly but doesn't smoke at all almost certainly has a pump problem. Injector problems often make a diesel smoke one way or another. And yes, injector problems can destroy pistons and cause expensive damage.
> 
> You got off easy for $800. I spent $1300 total to get a p-pump rebuilt.


If you have a scored cylinder in a 3208 Cat I can guarantee it had a bad injector at one time or another.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

TORCH said:


> Do you all run fuel cleaners every so many hours? I think I,M going to start.


Never have, probably never will.when a pump gets bad or nozzles get bad, it's from hours of use, not dirty. I run the nozzles on our tractors every 1000 hours on the tester. Cheap insurance as a new set of nozzles generally cost about $500.


----------

